# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Rrudhat poshte syve

## Viki

Ky problem ka 3 muaj qe po shqeteson, dmth pasi mbusha 22 vjec. 

Nuk i kisha vene re me pare, po poshte syve po me formohen rrudha te vogla " fine lines". Si i bihet qe te "prevent them" ndalosh? 
Pse formohen? Dhe a duhet perdorur ndonje lloj kremi tani ne kete moshe te re???

Flmd, Viki

----------


## PINK

shiko neper dyqane kozmetike .. se shiten kremera kundra rrudhave ... per mendimin tim duhet te fillosh ta perdoresh qe tani qe ta ndalosh para se te jete shume vone .... 

anyway mendimi im ... 

Pink

----------


## Viki

Pink_Girl, e di qe ka  kremera ne dyqane po me kane thene, qe nuk eshte mire te perdoresh kremra ne kete moshe kaq te re. 
Te shohim mbase marrim mendimin e ndonjeres qe e ka provuar vete. 
Thnx zemra,anyways

----------


## Reina

viki vitamina E eshte shume e mire per lekuren.. se di po ke pare ato kokrrat qe jan te mbushura me vitamin E leng.. po ta cposh e ta lyesh fytyren cdo nate.. me vertete ta mban lekuren sa me te re.. gjithashtu kujdes nga kremarat qe shiten sepse mund te ta rregollojn lekuren per ca vjet po me von me rrudha do te japin.. shiko per gjera natyrale..  dhe dieten.. po do me informacione per natural  beauty mund te te jap nje website qe mbledh cdo gje.

----------


## Viki

Pyetja me shume eshte, nga cfare shkaktohen? 
Nete pa gjume, lodhje, fle vone etj. 
Dhe kremra kuptohet, nese ka nga ata qe nuk te demtojne

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga Viki_ 
> *Pyetja me shume eshte, nga cfare shkaktohen? 
> Nete pa gjume, lodhje, fle vone etj. 
> Dhe kremra kuptohet, nese ka nga ata qe nuk te demtojne*


mund te shkaktohen nga shume gjera.. si e the vete streset.. varet si e ke lekuren ti.. te thash cfare lloji dietesh.. sigurisht e di dhe vetti ka te bej me moshen gjithashtu.. se di po ka te bej me pagjumesin.. se se di cfare lloj rrudhash po flet..

----------


## Viki

"fine lines" me duken se e kane emrin ne anglisht. Nuk jane tamam rrudha, se pastaj, bam bam dhe u pa jeta ime!  
Keto rrudha i shoh kur qesh, keshtu me sy te lire, nuk viher re asnje gje.

----------


## FierAkja143

aman vetem "bam bam" mos bej motra se gjyna je dhe cup e re  :perqeshje:  j/k
hey mos u merakos kaq shum per ca viza te vockla poshte syrit se te gjitha kane.  


Ps. Mos je tip qe qesh shum ti?

Alda.

----------


## DhArMa

Viki LOL ca me ka ba me qesh, jo per gja po ashtu me ndodhi edhe mu, nuk i kisha vene re ma perpara.

Pastaj shifshe gjithe njerezit, biles i kam vu re qe edhe disa fmi i kane apo adolishente te rinj.  Keto krijohen nga mimika e fytyres, e qeshura, vitet e bajne te veten ja nje vize ketu e ja nje atje. Thone qe afer moshes 25 duhet te perdoren kremra per fytyre, sepse grativiteti fillon e ben te veten  :shkelje syri:  mos u merzit. Nje krem qe punon per lekuren time nuk ben te njetin efekt ne fytyren tende. Te them qe te shkosh te besh nje konsult me ndonje qe ben make up edhe testim te lekures (normale, te thate, apo yndyrshme) e te jep nje ide se cfare kremi punon per ty, pashim.

----------


## Mina

Viki me vjen mire qe preokupohesh qe ne fillim te problemit. Nuk je e vetmja qe te shfaqen probleme te tilla ne kete moshe. Jo ne dyqane kozmetike por tek nje estetiste qe perdor produkte profesionale, mund te drejtohesh dhe te fillosh perdorimin e nje produkti efikas. Une te keshilloj te perdoresh ndonje produkt ne trajten e xheles  sepse kremi perdoret ne nje stad me te avancuar. Menyra e perdorimit; Vendos pak produkt ne shpinen e dores, merre me mollzat e gishtave qe perdor me shume ne menyre qe te jete sasia e njejte ne te dyja mollezat. Fillo aplikimin ne rrezet e syve deri ne skajet e tyre dhe po keshtu duke u kthyer mbrapsht.  Pra masazho ne forme gjysem rrethi nen sy produktin derisa te absorbohet nga lekura. Mund ta perdoresh nje ose dy here ne dite.

----------


## Viki

Alda... po jam tip qe i mbaj dhembet gjithe diten perjashta, cti besh :ngerdheshje:  Atehere duhej te shihja ndonje dentist se do me kishin rene dhembet, apo jo?????? hihihi Nejse, flmd per ndihmen

Dharma- pergjigja jote me qetesoi shume, rrofsh

Dhe Mines, faleminderit, pergjigjen tende po prisja se e dija qe do me thoshe nje gje tamam
Do interesohem tek estetistja, se po behem obsessive

----------


## Mina

Viki te keshilloj te mos fiksohesh pas gjerave. Duhet t'i mirpresesh ndryshimet fiziologjike, eshte normale qe nje dite do te ndodhin pavaresisht nga mosha. Une jam ne moshe te madhe dhe nuk i kam ftuar rrudhat ende. Jam ne paqe me veten.

----------


## FierAkja143

> _Postuar më parë nga Viki_ 
> *Alda... po jam tip qe i mbaj dhembet gjithe diten perjashta, cti besh Atehere duhej te shihja ndonje dentist se do me kishin rene dhembet, apo jo?????? hihihi Nejse, flmd per ndihmen
> 
> *




Yeahhhh ok po nuk bihen dhembet nga e qeshura mos kij merak  :perqeshje:  e vetmja gje qe eshte pak si negative po qeshe shum eshte qe te kriohen ato posht syrit prandaj edhe te pyeta.  


Alda.

----------


## Mona

Nje grua qe njihja une ishte reth te 40 dhe me tha se kishte perdorur krem per syte dhe fytyren qe ne moshen 16 vjecare, dhe tani ajo dukej jo me shume se mes te 20, u habita kur me tha dhe mua sa me shpejt te perdoresh kremra aq me mire eshte....por me siguri Mina e di me mire kete pune meqe merret me esteti...une per vete qe kam gati moshen tende, kam filluar qe tani te perdor krem eyes per puffines, nuk e di ne eshte mire....

----------


## Viki

Okay girls, bera nja ca kerkime dhe thashe qe ti ndaja dhe me ju.

Qe te parandohen rrudhat duhet qe:

1. Mos fli gjithmone ne te njejtin pozicion se kjo favorizon rrudhat qe te formohen, sugjerohet qe te flihet me shpine
2. Pi sa me shume green tea sepse permban antioxidant
3. Pi sa me shume uje 8-10 gota rekomandohen per gjithe diten
4.Kujdes nga dielli sa ta shkaterron fare lekuren, dhe kur perdor "sun block" duhet te jete me protection nga  rrezet UV A dhe UV B 
5. Perdorni cleanser dhe moisturizer dite per dite
5. Mos pi cigare 
6. Ha salmon, zarzavate, perdor vaj ulliri; dhe elimino qumeshtin dhe derivatet e tij,   elimino sheqerin, dhe konsumo sa me pak ushqime me yndyre.

P.S Kete artikull e gjeta ne internet dhe e perktheva po jo dhe aq mire, keshtu qe me falni nese skam perdorur shqipe qe kuptohet.

----------


## FierAkja143

moj ne ham salmon po e din ata qe shkruajten kete artikull sa $ ben nje fie salmon?  :ngerdheshje:  j/k

----------


## Viki

> _Postuar më parë nga xXx-GirL16-xXx_ 
> *moj ne ham salmon po e din ata qe shkruajten kete artikull sa $ ben nje fie salmon?  j/k*



lol, THE PRICE YOU HAVE TO PAY FOR STAYING BEAUTIFUL!!!  

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## Asteroid

Recete speciale per heqjen e rrudhave rreth syve.

10 ml vaj soje
20 ml vaj manderine
10 ml vaj avokado

Trazoni vajrat bashke dhe pastaj ngjyeni gishtat me perzierjen dhe aplikojeni rreth syve
*

----------


## Viki

> _Postuar më parë nga Asteroid_ 
> *Recete speciale per heqjen e rrudhave rreth syve.
> 
> 10 ml vaj soje
> 20 ml vaj manderine
> 10 ml vaj avokado
> 
> Trazoni vajrat bashke dhe pastaj ngjyeni gishtat me perzierjen dhe aplikojeni rreth syve
> **


Pu pu.. edhe dhe nga keto gjera merr vesh ore??? all around genius!!!

----------


## blertan

> Viki me vjen mire qe preokupohesh qe ne fillim te problemit. Nuk je e vetmja qe te shfaqen probleme te tilla ne kete moshe. Jo ne dyqane kozmetike por tek nje estetiste qe perdor produkte profesionale, mund te drejtohesh dhe te fillosh perdorimin e nje produkti efikas. Une te keshilloj te perdoresh ndonje produkt ne trajten e xheles  sepse kremi perdoret ne nje stad me te avancuar. Menyra e perdorimit; Vendos pak produkt ne shpinen e dores, merre me mollzat e gishtave qe perdor me shume ne menyre qe te jete sasia e njejte ne te dyja mollezat. Fillo aplikimin ne rrezet e syve deri ne skajet e tyre dhe po keshtu duke u kthyer mbrapsht.  Pra masazho ne forme gjysem rrethi nen sy produktin derisa te absorbohet nga lekura. Mund ta perdoresh nje ose dy here ne dite.


Mina, kam nje pyetje per rruthat e syrit
une jam 26 vjec dhe me duket sikur kam pak rrudha te syte. e kam provuar te ve bustina caj kamomil por me skuq syte. ne fakt, pjesa poshte syve eshte me e qete, por me jep sh. skuqje

mund te me thuash te lutem nese duhet te vazhdoj te perdor kamomilin (sic e thashe e ndjesh sh.ndryshimin te syte)

flm. bler

----------

